
Pollock's Fractals (2001) - signa11
http://discovermagazine.com/2001/nov/featpollock
======
warfangle
Debunked, unfortunately: [http://blog.case.edu/case-
news/2006/11/30/pollock](http://blog.case.edu/case-news/2006/11/30/pollock)

